# Bringing seeds into Canada



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Can you bring seeds from Walmart or another garden centre place into Canada from the states when you cross the border. I know you can bring fish but not plants but what about seeds for the garden?


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

seeds are fine, plants and soil aren't.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

i would agree, i order seeds off ebay internationally all the time. from what i've read small amounts are fine. the only regulation i can find is on kg's worth of seeds that would only apply to farmers


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Just be aware of what kind of seeds you bring… My friend was overseas doing family research on family members that had died in WWII. She decided to buy a canister of poppy seeds and bring them home. Imagine her embarrassment when she arrived at Customs and told them she did have poppy seeds. I guess they had a laugh and they let her through, but she was told that they could be confiscated….


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

seems like a pain in the ass to save 8 cents, just order em online


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Why would you want seeds from USA THEY ARE ALL MONSANTO GMO seeds! Go to west coast seeds in Richmond and get heritage seeds. No GMO. May cost more but your getting healthier food. 
West coast seeds are the best and they are also strains that grow best I'm our climate. 
In USA you are not allowed to being seeds into USA as they don't want their GMO seeds to be reverted or mixed with heritage seeds.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Umm I'm talking about portulaca and marigolds and stuff they are like 1.50 here and 0.20 there


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh. Well if your there anyhow it's worth it.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Ask mark emery if it's ok lol


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

April said:


> Why would you want seeds from USA THEY ARE ALL MONSANTO GMO seeds! Go to west coast seeds in Richmond and get heritage seeds. No GMO. May cost more but your getting healthier food.
> West coast seeds are the best and they are also strains that grow best I'm our climate.
> In USA you are not allowed to being seeds into USA as they don't want their GMO seeds to be reverted or mixed with heritage seeds.


There is nothing inherently wrong with genetically modified food. It in itself isn't unhealthy, it's the pesticides and other toxins used on large-scale farms from companies like Monsanto that make the food unhealthy.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

wow that is a lot cheaper, and as for gmo's the danger of them is overblown, by marketing teams that sell you so called "heirloom" seeds at 4x the price.. its almost impossible to know these organic see companies arent just scams.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well you will know. If you plant GMO then try keep seeds from the vegetables to re grow next year. They won't! It's like mules that are sterile.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Some of the seeds from gmo plants will grow but farmers aren't allowed to use them they have to buy more, I like the heirlooms they're different than the 'normal' plants so I like a balance between the two.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Ebay can be a great place to shop for heirloom seeds.


----------

